# A new rescue Thursday with health problems



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi,
We have 23 cats. We rescued the newest one Thursday Aug 12. She is over 6 months old. She only weighs 4.2 lbs. She has some neurological problems. The vet said she may have eaten a green beetle or a frog. So we wait to see how she does. She walks with her head tilted to the right and a lean in her body. If she shakes her head she falls over. We are feeding her as much as she will eat. We are keeping her crated unless we are with her so she doesn't fall and hurt herself. We are keeping her quarantined from our other cats even though she tested negative for leukemia and aids. She could only have kitten shots because of her size. If all goes well she will be spayed and have her second set of shots + rabies in one month. We found her by the dumpster at a KFC. Hopefully she will make a full recovery and live a long healthy life.
Of our other cats our oldest is 17 and our youngest is 2.
We have named the new cat Destiny.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

She could also have eaten plastic wrap. Many times there will be food residue on the wrap and cats will chew it and ingest some of the wrap.

As far as her weight. I have one cat that is 5 and still only weighs about 5lbs. She is healthy but just tiny. 

There is a food additive you can give them Vionate. I add about 1/8 a tsp to the canned food for my oldest cat (16) that has problems absorbing food. I also used this additive when I was caring for my burned kitty Tiddles (see cat tails).


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Since I posted this we have had the kitty back to the vet and she is pregnant. When we found her and she was so thin (and so young) I guess that didn't enter anyones mind. But the only way the vet could tell she was over 6 months was that she had all her adult teeth. When it was confirmed that she was pregnant the vet said she was already 6 weeks along.
They can't try any treatment for her neck injury (or do any diagnostic tests) until after the kittens are weaned. 
But there is no telling what she ate out of that dumpster. It could have been plastic wrap or anything else. It was at a KFC.
Thank you very much for the information. Will definitely ask the vet about it.
I appreciate you taking the time to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh my word ... that young and small and pregnant? Thank goodness you rescued her. No doubt with her problems plus being pregnant you are in for some difficult times ... I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible. Destiny is a wonderful name ... like it was destiny that you found this poor kitty to help and love. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! I'm terribly sorry to hear about the poor kitty.  The good thing is she found a new, loving person to car for her.  I wish you and the kitten both the best. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers. Will definitely post when she has the kittens.
We have actually given the kitty her own private bedroom. She has a futon mattress on the floor and a basket and a kitty cube. She has her own toys, litter box, scratching post and everything else a kitty could want. We keep her seperate from the other cats so she doesn't have any worries during her final week of pregnancy. Plus she has no balance so she can't be anywhere where she might try to jump up or down from furniture. We hope she improves with time but it looks like she will have to be kept safe (because of her balance) in a private room for the rest of her life. We visit and play with her a minimum of 2-4 hours a day. We even sleep with her from time to time. Of course this makes the rest of the crew jealous. When she has her kittens we are going to keep them. We figure if she has to stay in the room she can have her kittens forever. That way she will have company and they can have their mommy.
Thanks again for all the king thoughts and prayers. 
Everything is appreciated!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so wonderful of you to do this for your new kitty.
Did the vet say she needed a special diet since she is
so tiny and must be under weight?? 

Id love to see photos if you have any. Good
energy sent her way for a sucessful birth


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Right now she is eating kitten chow. For the extra protein for the pregnancy. We also give her canned food. We offer her anything she wants. We are keeping a careful watch on her in case she has problems with the delivery since she is so small. One setback of the kitten chow is that it will make the kittens bigger at birth too. She is getting so huge. We are so confused as to when she will have the kittens. The vet practice we go to has two vets. One said cats are pregnant 9 weeks and the other said 8 weeks. She is in her ninth week now so we are just waiting. We thought Sunday she was going to have them. Her behaviour changed radically and she was very quiet. Then she snapped out of it (14) hours later and was back to the loving kitty she has been. I guess when she is ready she will let us know.
Thanks for the kind words.
I still have to figure out how to post pictures. I have pictures just not the knowledge yet. lol.
thanks again.
will keep everyone posted on the kitten watch.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Now were on pins and needles. I do hope she delivers safely. prayers and healing energy sent her way. Do keep us posted. You are so special for doing this for her.


----------

